# Block time should be long enough to allow return of totes to warehouse



## 6Yankee5 (Feb 25, 2017)

Amazon require driver to return totes to the warehouse, "WHEN CONVENIENT".

The problem is that Amazon only pays to deliver packages, not pickup and return of totes.
That is where the, "when convenient" comes in. This way their attorneys can argue that it is not billable.

But what about the driver storage of the tote? Drivers are required to store the totes until their next trip to the warehouse. Should there be a storage fee?

The way i see it there should be enough time in each block for the totes to return to the warehouse before he block time expires. Otherwise a storage fee until the next reserved block should be the alternative.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

how many times do you finish early and still get paid for the whole block? mine would be more than 80% but than again I am doing Logistics sounds like your doing prime now


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

6Yankee5 said:


> Amazon require driver to return totes to the warehouse, "WHEN CONVENIENT".
> 
> The problem is that Amazon only pays to deliver packages, not pickup and return of totes.
> That is where the, "when convenient" comes in. This way their attorneys can argue that it is not billable.
> ...


You really were born to whine.

*Why would you be owed a storage fee?* Are you somehow out of pocket or unduly inconvenienced by having the totes in your trunk or at home?

So just drive them back and drop them off, who cares. If that's too much for you to stomach, just quit.

It's no wonder some people have to resort to the gig economy, and it's obvious why they can't hold down regular jobs. I certainly wouldn't hire you with that attitude.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

jester121 said:


> You really were born to whine.
> 
> *Why would you be owed a storage fee?* Are you somehow out of pocket or unduly inconvenienced by having the totes in your trunk or at home?
> 
> ...


He's right you know. I leave the totes if I don't want them and just take the packages. No one or nothing is stopping you from doing the same.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> He's right you know. I leave the totes if I don't want them and just take the packages. No one or nothing is stopping you from doing the same.


I think he is talking about the ones with dry ice


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> I think he is talking about the ones with dry ice


They don't use dry ice anymore. The cold bags are an insert in the regular paper grocery bags.


----------



## 6Yankee5 (Feb 25, 2017)

jester121 said:


> You really were born to whine.
> 
> *Why would you be owed a storage fee?* Are you somehow out of pocket or unduly inconvenienced by having the totes in your trunk or at home?
> 
> ...


Why are you so rude and confrontational. Why do you have to get personal? There is no need for that!
Amazon pays FLEX drivers to deliver packages within a specific block time. That is all. Period!

If Amazon is making an additional request for me to store their property, namely their tote. Then that is a separate transaction!



nighthawk398 said:


> how many times do you finish early and still get paid for the whole block? mine would be more than 80% but than again I am doing Logistics sounds like your doing prime now


Let me respond to that!
I am a Amazon FLEX driver. 90% of the delivery I make are within a 2hour block. Usually, after making all the deliveries there is not enough time left within the block to be able to drive back to the warehouse. Any work beyond that is not just voluntary. It cost me!

Are you encouraging me to give back to Amazon a portion of the money they pay to me?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

6Yankee5 said:


> Why are you so rude and confrontational. Why do you have to get personal? There is no need for that!
> Amazon pays FLEX drivers to deliver packages within a specific block time. That is all. Period!
> 
> If Amazon is making an additional request for me to store their property, namely their tote. Then that is a separate transaction!
> ...


Oh 2 hrs blocks that explains a lot


----------

